# New girl from Tennessee



## aidlien (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I'm brand-shiny-new to Archery Talk and, *ahem*, archery. I've just place my order for a take-down recurve for (presumably) my sons' upcoming birthdays, but in all honesty, it's totally for me. I just wanted to let you folks know that I found this place just in the nick of time. You've helped steer me in the right direction, and I think I've got a bow we can draw and appropriately spined arrows. We even made ourselves a target based on the suggestions from the DIY section. 

We'll see how it all comes together, and I'll try to keep you posted. While we wait for our boxes to get here, I'll be lurking around here, gleaning all the helpful goodies!

Thanks a bunch, and God Bless!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to AT.


----------



## FlBowHunter2000 (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome to AT, keep your Son shooting it will be a blast for both of you!


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Glad to see AT could help....Welcome and Enjoy!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Great folks here. I am a little south of you about 60 miles south of Chattanooga!


----------



## WinkWink (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome! 
Great to see the estrogen count increasing in these woods!


----------



## bownero (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome to archery talk!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

aidlien.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## ryan1127 (Feb 22, 2011)

welcome 2 AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome!!:welcomesign:


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:welcomesign: to ArcheryTalk Aidlien. :thumb:


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome to the site! I'm sure you'll love it -- I know I do! 

Wish you and your son the best. (And I appreciate the 'God Bless' -- same to you.)

-- Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------

